

Ask HN: Any real estate listing API - sunnyn

Are there any real estate listing sites that provide developers with API in order to access listings?<p>What do you use to access real estate listings for your applications?
======
callmeed
At least in the research I've done, it seems MLS data is very fragmented
(regional MLS groups) and the industry is fairly protective of it.

I think your best bet is to start local and team up with an agent/broker so
you can access things like flexmls. Even then, be prepared to pay.

------
bartonfink
<https://www.flexmls.com/developers/api/> \- it's an API used to access the
MLS, which is the same listing service that realtors use.

------
a_a_r_o_n
Depending on your needs, there may be something here for you:

<http://www.zillow.com/howto/api/APIOverview.htm>

